# Does any have issues with downshifting to 1rst?



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

I just dropped my car off to have some things that have TSBs taken care of. The dealership is telling me that the TSBs are not valid and that nothing is wrong with my car. On top of that i have an issue with downshifting into first; it just grinds the hell out of the gear no matter how fast or slow i am going. The only way i can downshift is from a dead stop. I am told it is that way from the factory. Is this true?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

i've never had a problem going to first. I believe first is locked out if you are going faster than 40 mph. It certainly shouldn't be grinding...

I'd try a different dealer and/or ask them to show you another GTO that does the same thing...Grinding into gear from the factory is not correct.

You do realize that just because there is a TSB, that it doesn't neccessarily apply to your car...


BTW, I hate dealerships... didn't used to, but since I bought my Goat, they just piss me off more everytime I talk to them, read about them, etc. Nothing like the dealer making you feel they don't give a rats ass about you or your cars and know less about it than you do...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Sounds like a synchronizer gear. 

TSB's are valid. They are issued by the manufacturer of a particular car. The TSB may not pertain to your particular gripe, but if a TSB has been issued for a gripe you have they should be aware of it, and correct it. Don't know your inital issue of your complaints but if there is a TSB on it, they are obligated to repair it.  

If you have proof positive of a particular TSB and they refuse to correct the issue, tell them you are reporting them and do it. Then go elsewhere. Believe it or not there are still some decent dealers out there. *


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

> You do realize that just because there is a TSB, that it doesn't neccessarily apply to your car...[


If my car is suffering from an issue that has a tsb shouldnt they fix it? My lights point real low, i get tons clunk noises from rear when i shift and my drivers seat will not come forward. All of these things have TSBs. I dont know much about how all this works but i would assume that they wouldnt question it if its a known issue.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

TSB or no TSB. if there is a problem, and the dealer duplicates it, they should fix it or order the part accordingly. Thats what we do anyway. Order a part if it needs it, customer is happy, dealership makes money, all are happy lol Especially GTO parts, they tend to be expensive


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i haven't exp. that. although i don't d/s all the way to 1st unless i stop.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

where you located virus e?


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

I live in Columbus Ohio. 

I picked the car up from the dealer and in a kind way said I wasn’t buying what he was saying about 1rst gear. His angle was "I didn’t need to shift into 1rst due to the gearing of the car". I agreed that for the most part he was correct as you can cruise in 2nd in parking lots. My issue is that if I am on a hill in neutral and a take my foot off of the break when the car starts to roll it will grind the gears when I go for first. If the car is not a dead stop it will grind. He saw my point and said he would look into it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Virus E said:


> I live in Columbus Ohio.
> 
> I picked the car up from the dealer and in a kind way said I wasn’t buying what he was saying about 1rst gear. His angle was "I didn’t need to shift into 1rst due to the gearing of the car". I agreed that for the most part he was correct as you can cruise in 2nd in parking lots. My issue is that if I am on a hill in neutral and a take my foot off of the break when the car starts to roll it will grind the gears when I go for first. If the car is not a dead stop it will grind. He saw my point and said he would look into it.


*Regardless of TSB's, the issues you described warrant corrective action. Judging by the lame-brained excuse of shifting in to first by the person you talked to, I'd be searching elsewhere for service. You can either complain, and complain and get nowhere with this dealer, or you can seek service elsewhere and get your issues resolved.*


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Virus E said:


> I live in Columbus Ohio.
> 
> I picked the car up from the dealer and in a kind way said I wasn’t buying what he was saying about 1rst gear. His angle was "I didn’t need to shift into 1rst due to the gearing of the car". I agreed that for the most part he was correct as you can cruise in 2nd in parking lots. My issue is that if I am on a hill in neutral and a take my foot off of the break when the car starts to roll it will grind the gears when I go for first. If the car is not a dead stop it will grind. He saw my point and said he would look into it.


oh.. was going to recommend dealer here in jersey,but regardless if your not happy they should make every effort to correct. doesn't sound normal to me though.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Synchros! I had a problem, not like yours, but that is the only reason that you can't downshift. It is definately not normal.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

I think i am going to take it to another dealer. If they are giving me this kind of crap i am kinda scared to let them work on my car. Its just sad it has to be that way.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Virus E said:


> Its just sad it has to be that way.


A sad reality indeed. Make sure that whenever you approach any dealer, even a better one than this, that YOU are the one armed with all the information. When you have all the power and they don't, like detailed knowledge of the TSBs, the claims process back to GM, etc, it becomes increasingly easy to back a dealership into a corner, and force what you want out of them.

Find another dealer, and be ruthless. Like I had to tell mine--I don't give a **** if you want to say what I'm describing is not perfectly related to this TSB because clearly, what I'm describing IS an ISSUE, so that little thing called a warranty needs to be used instead.

Again, walk into that place the man with the answers, and walk back out with the results you want.

Good luck!!


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Virus E said:


> I think i am going to take it to another dealer. If they are giving me this kind of crap i am kinda scared to let them work on my car. Its just sad it has to be that way.


What dealer did you go to ?I am just east of Columbus in Pataskala with an 05 m6 I bought new March of 06 from Jeff Drennen in Zanesville because they had a yellow jacket with 6 miles on it.I am going to use Dave Gill this spring for rear bumper repaint.I dont know about service dept Id hate to drive back to Zanesville but all the techs were master techs and have been in that building for years I was told.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> What dealer did you go to ?I am just east of Columbus in Pataskala with an 05 m6 I bought new March of 06 from Jeff Drennen in Zanesville because they had a yellow jacket with 6 miles on it.I am going to use Dave Gill this spring for rear bumper repaint.I dont know about service dept Id hate to drive back to Zanesville but all the techs were master techs and have been in that building for years I was told.



I went to dave gill on hamilton and broad.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

That is the dealer I was going to use for service if I needed warranty work.I bought used vehicles but never new there and when I was ready to buy my GTO they were my 1st call and said sorry we dont have a yellow m6 and didnt even try to get one.Did you talk to the service manager or just a writer?We must find a good local dealer that cares about the customer and their vehicle.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> That is the dealer I was going to use for service if I needed warranty work.I bought used vehicles but never new there and when I was ready to buy my GTO they were my 1st call and said sorry we dont have a yellow m6 and didnt even try to get one.Did you talk to the service manager or just a writer?We must find a good local dealer that cares about the customer and their vehicle.


I spoke directly with the service manager and he personally tested my car. He was polite and friendly but didn't seem to have a strong grasp on the GTO. He didn't get angry when i confronted him but at the same time he said he would get back to me and that has yet to happen. They have parts for my seat coming in and if it isnt resolved by the time the parts come in i am moving on to another dealership.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Virus E said:


> I spoke directly with the service manager and he personally tested my car. He was polite and friendly but didn't seem to have a strong grasp on the GTO. He didn't get angry when i confronted him but at the same time he said he would get back to me and that has yet to happen. They have parts for my seat coming in and if it isnt resolved by the time the parts come in i am moving on to another dealership.


*How long are you going to wait? Longer you wait the more pissed you'll get, at least I would. Me thinks he blew you off. You have more patience than I, wish I did, just ain't in me for things like this.:willy: *


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> i've never had a problem going to first. I believe first is locked out if you are going faster than 40 mph. It certainly shouldn't be grinding...
> 
> I'd try a different dealer and/or ask them to show you another GTO that does the same thing...Grinding into gear from the factory is not correct.
> 
> ...




Pontiac Dealer = Nothing but a bunch of flunkies, WORST car delivery/initial satisfaction of any car I have ever bought.

ON DELIVERY
1) Burned reverse light bulb
2) Burned dome light
3) "Check Oil" light illuminates at day two, dealer says DISREGARD IT
4) Passeger seat rail, rear cover breaks off week one. Still on backorder
5) Tires at 60 psi
6) Drivers door weatherstripping installed wrong, peeling off. BACKORDERD
7) Snap that holds tail light assembly breaks on removal, dealer orders new one and promptly breaks it on installation. I got another one and installed it myself, WITHOUT breaking it!

GET THIS! Dealer calls me TODAY and says we haven't got your initial sales satisfaction survey in yet, I said I haven't recieved it yet. They tell me that if I bring it in they are going to detail my car or give me a tank of gas. 
1) They aren't going to wash any car of mine
2) I am going to take up their offer for the tank of gas, then I'm going to hand them their survey with completely unsatisfied marks top to bottom.

This is why this country will become a third world nation very soon. Everyone only cares about themselves. Who works at a dealership? High School drop outs, that's who. I am so sick of incompetence, I can't stand it.:willy: 

Is the car a POS, no, but the dealer network is making me understand why no one buys American(what ever that really means) cars anymore.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

ACR said:


> This is why this country will become a third world nation very soon. Everyone only cares about themselves. Who works at a dealership? High School drop outs, that's who. I am so sick of incompetence, I can't stand it.:willy:
> 
> Is the car a POS, no, but the dealer network is making me understand why no one buys American(what ever that really means) cars anymore.


I couldn't have said it better myself, the fact that i get scared when i see the service tech isnt a good thing. How can one expect to have his car treated with respect by someone who doesnt even have respect him self. I am starting to understand why lots of people will not buy American products. I have also owned a new dodge, a new hyundai and a new ford. Sadly i got the best service from hyundai... by a large margin too. Dodge was real bad (i was so scared i wouldn't even let them change my oil) and GM seems to be just as bad if not worse. Ford didnt give me many problems in the service area but the car blew. 

I love my Gto but i fear for problems now. I was supposed to get a call when my parts came in but instead i got a post card!!! Nothing was said about my first gear issue. I am so upset over the disregard the dealer seems to have for a "premium" gm vehicle. I had a bud with an svt cobra and if it needed serviced and the bay was full they would pull a car down to get the svt in. I was assuming when i got the GTO that i would get more respect than the average joe due to owning the top dog pontiac. I will try another dealer after the new year and see if i can get some half way decent service.


----------

